# ICD-11 Implementation Date for USA?



## Cynthiah.robinson@ky.gov (Mar 7, 2018)

Does anyone know the implementation date for ICD-11 for America?  Or if it is even going to happen?
Thank you, 
Cynthia


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2018)

It is nothing to get worried about yet... ICD-11 CM has a projected date of Oct 1 2025. ICD-11 for all other counties looks like OCt 1 2018  It is an interesting code set to be sure.  All codes start with a number or letter that corresponds to the chapter followed by a letter and then 2 digits then the decimal.  It will be fun!  They are also looking to eliminate the I and the O as it is confusing.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 7, 2018)

If its like ICD-9 to 10 say by 2040.


----------



## mjstack (Jun 20, 2018)

*Icd-11*

As of 6/18/2018- Implemented by 2022


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 20, 2018)

2022 date is not a date for the USA. its for the international version. Using ICD-10 as an example if it was same first country adopts 2026 and USA adopts in 2050 or so. I'm almost 40 so ill probably be retired by the time USA implements

http://www.who.int/health-topics/international-classification-of-diseases



> The version given to the World Health Assembly in 2019 will go into effect on 1 January 2022. However, given the vast technical and technological adaptation and training required to move to a new system – thousands of coders from small primary health care clinics to large hospitals will need retraining – the switch from using ICD-10 to ICD-11 is unlikely to happen overnight.
> 
> *While there will be a few early adopters, not many countries are likely to adapt that quickly* – some countries are still using ICD-9, and a* few are even using ICD-8*. ICD-10 which was released in 1990 was first implemented by Thailand in 1994; the USA only switched to it in 2015.


----------

